# Sagging bales with JD 560M Balers



## BobbyL63 (Jul 19, 2020)

I have 2 John Deere 560 M round Balers. I have the tension turned up all the way on both balers they seem to make OK bales but after setting they start sagging and lose their shape is anyone else having this problem with these balers? Both Balers have less than 4000 bales on them. They’ve been like this since they’ve been brand new


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Bobby. I can't help you, but those bales sure aren't very tight! Maybe the hay is too moist when you are baling, or maybe you are baling a little too fast.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

No offense intended BUT IMHO those bales are pitiful looking. I sold/delivered JD rd balers when 410/510 rd balers were introduced & IIRC those sorry excuse for a rd baler would make as good or better looking bale than those in your photo. If my JD 467 continually put out spongy looking bales similar to those I would have let it burn the other day when it had a failed brg. I'm also curious what the hay moisture % & type of hay baled? What size windrows are you baling & at what speed. Are you operating baler at correct pto speed or lower rpm's? Do you crowd windrow into each of baler so sides of bale get firmly filled???

Gave you discussed these spongy bales with your JD dealer service manager???

With the bales stacked in pyramids I certainly hope you don't get much rain or you'll probably have piles of mulch. May I ask why the bales are pyramided???? I store my rd bales outside in single rows butted flat end to flat end with 3+ feet between rows & suffer minimal hay loss.


----------

